# Forum > Gaming > Roleplaying Games > D&D 3e/3.5e/d20 >  Best items for Fighting in Extreme Environments?

## pabelfly

What items would you recommend for characters that will be fighting in extreme environments? I'm thinking of stuff like "Necklace of Adaptation" (DMG, P263) which makes characters immune to harmful vapors and gasses and allows them to breathe even underwater or in a vacuum, but I'm sure there are other helpful items.

Presume the characters will have minimal or no notice of where they are going beforehand.

----------


## Biggus

Crystal of Adapatation, MIC p.24
Enduring Amulet, MIC p.97

Edit:

Crystal of Aquatic Action, MIC p.25
Amulet of Aquatic Salvation, MIC p.68
Mask of Sweet Air, MIC p.116
Clear Spindle Ioun Stone, SRD
Iridescent Spindle Ioun Stone, SRD

----------


## Stoic

Items that Prevent/Delay Drowning or Help Survive Airless Environments
https://forums.giantitp.com/showthre...nts&p=23891475

----------


## Vizzerdrix

Shapesand. One non magical item that can become everything from a glider to a diving bell.

----------


## Feantar

> Shapesand. One non magical item that can become everything from a glider to a diving bell.


/thread :Tongue: 

Although you could change the title to "Best forms of shapesand for Fighting in Extreme Environments". For my 5 cents, let's not forget the simple Cold Weather Outfit. And, possibly, an eternal wand of Endure Elements or one of Avoid Planar Effects.

----------


## Bohandas

maybe The Apparatus of K(however you spell the dude's name)

----------


## pabelfly

> maybe The Apparatus of K(however you spell the dude's name)


Where do I find this and what does it do?

----------


## Gavinfoxx

> Where do I find this and what does it do?


It's a horribly overpriced minimecha in the DMG/SRD. https://www.d20srd.org/srd/magicItem...ratusoftheCrab

----------

